
The USENET Cookbook: an experiment in electronic publishing [pdf] - wtbob
http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/Compaq-DEC/WRL-87-7.pdf
======
wtbob
And here's the only copy I could find (sadly in French units):
[https://www.rulingia.com/~jashank/misc/usenet-
cookbook/Cookb...](https://www.rulingia.com/~jashank/misc/usenet-
cookbook/Cookbook.pdf)

